# Boitier convertisseur vidéo analogique - numérique



## arnlig3550 (16 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour

J'aimerais numérisé des vieilles cassettes VHS (toujours lisibles) à l'aide de mon magnétoscope et d'iMovie.

Après recherches, j'ai vu que j'avais besoin d'un boitier convertisseur vidéo analogique/numérique entre le magnétoscope et mon Macbook. Mais il en existe avec branchement en USB et d'autres en FireWire.

La différence est-elle juste une question de débit ou de qualité de vidéo aussi ?
Et lequel des 2 types de branchements est mieux pour numériser avec iMovie ?

Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## arnlig3550 (20 Décembre 2018)

Personne ne sait répondre à au moins une question ?


----------



## SyMich (20 Décembre 2018)

Il faudrait surtout savoir de quel modèle de MacBook vous disposez. 
Sauf à ce que ce soit un vieux modèle, il est probable qu'il n'ait pas de port firewire, ce qui simplifie le choix!


----------



## arnlig3550 (20 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour

Non je n'ai pas de prise FireWire (macbook pro mi-2012) mais j'ai des prises Thunderbolt, donc je peux acheter l'adaptateur si besoin 

Donc la différence entre FireWire et USB est-elle juste une question de débit ou de qualité de vidéo aussi ?
Et lequel des 2 types de branchements est mieux pour numériser avec iMovie ?

Merci


----------



## iDanGener (20 Décembre 2018)

arnlig3550 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Non je n'ai pas de prise FireWire (macbook pro mi-2012)



Bonjour,

À mon travail j'utilise un MacBook mi-2012 et il possède un port Firewire.

En vérifiant sur le site Apple, que ce soit le 13" ou le 15", il devrait y en avoir un:

https://support.apple.com/kb/SP649?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
https://support.apple.com/kb/SP694?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## arnlig3550 (20 Décembre 2018)

Oups, j'ai oublié un mot... Macbook pro mi-2012 Retina ! 

https://support.apple.com/kb/sp653?locale=fr_FR


----------



## arnlig3550 (22 Décembre 2018)

Personne peut répondre à au moins 1 de mes questions ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Décembre 2018)

Firewire vs. USB : différence de débits (lecture/écriture) mais surtout technologie différente.

Ta machine dispose de deux ports USB 3 mais c’est le périphérique qui définit le type. Si c’est de l’USB 2, tu n’auras pas les débits de l’USB 3.

Firewire, USB, iMovie s’en fiche. C’est toi qui verra la différence, plus ou moins cher, plus ou moins rapide, plus ou moins efficient selon le périphérique choisi.

La qualité de la vidéo n’entre pas en compte. Une K7 VHS cela reste du VHS. Numériser n’améliore pas la qualité vidéo. C’est comme scanner une photo et comparer avec un RAW issu d’un APN. C’est l’appareil de lecture de la VHS qui fera éventuellement une différence sur la qualité, comme il existe des scanners plus ou moins performants.


----------



## arnlig3550 (22 Décembre 2018)

Merci pour cette réponse !

Ok, je comprend donc que numériser en FireWire ou USB ne change rien à la qualité, je vais donc opter pour l'USB, ça va m'éviter d'acheter l'adaptateur 

Maintenant quel convertisseur me conseillez-vous ? Y'en a un peu à tout les prix donc je suppose que certains dégradent la vidéo plus que d'autres à la conversion ?


----------



## iDanGener (23 Décembre 2018)

arnlig3550 a dit:


> Personne peut répondre à au moins 1 de mes questions ?


Bonjour,

Puisque vous insistez 

Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais je crois que si  la qualité vous préoccupe, il faudrait aussi (surtout?) considérer le type de connexion avec lequel le signal sera importé (composante? S-video ?  composite?).
(l'importation via composante est possible, par exemple - sans le recommander car je ne connais pas cette compagnie REDGO - il y a https://www.amazon.com/USB-Based-Component-S-Video-Grabber-System/dp/B06ZXTPP6F

L'autre élément que je regarderais serait le format (ou les formats) de fichiers qui seront produits lors de l'importation. Pour un même format, vous pouvez avoir différents codecs et plusieurs niveaux de compression.

Pour la vitesse, bien que 1 heure de vidéo prendra une heure à convertir peu importe le choix usb ou firewire, il faut s'assurer que l'ensemble sera suffisamment rapide pour qu'il n'y ait pas de micro coupures (pendant l'acquisition, la cassette tourne à vitesse constante et si l'ensemble permettant l'acquisition-conversion (boitier/port/ordinateur) ne peut pas suivre, il y aura nécessairement des petits sauts ici et là. Mais votre Mac i7 ne sera pas l'élément limitant.

Vous évoquez iMovie?  Est-ce pour faire de l'édition un peu fine de vos fichiers ou seulement pour faire des fusions de segments et couper des portions de séquences?

J'ai numérisé des cassettes VHS il y a quelques temps. Je n'ai peut-être pas les mêmes exigences que vous, je voulais seulement quelque chose de «correct» afin de conserver en format numérique quelques souvenirs qui accompagneront d'éventuels épisodes nostalgiques (!), mais voici comment j'avais procédé:


Conversion de mes VHS en fichiers numériques via mon graveur de salon (la conversion se faisait en mpeg, mais avec peu de compression) (4 Go pour chaque heure environ)

Copie des fichiers numériques sur le disque de l'ordi.

Pour chacun des fichiers, je faisais l'extraction (sans perte supplémentaire de qualité) des bouts que je voulais conserver avec Avidemux que j'enregistrais dans un conteneur .mkv

Fusion (sans perte) avec Avidemux des bouts conservés puis enregistrement de la fusion en .mkv
Ajout de chapitres avec MkvToolnix, pour pouvoir naviguer plus facilement dans le fichier.

Conversion dans Handbrake
Je faisais la conversion avec Handbrake pour avoir du .mkv avec des flux H264/AAC lisibles sur mon lecteur multimedia mais, surtout, parce que Handbrake fait un bon travail avec les fichiers entrelacés et qu'il y a la possibilité d'activer un filtre qui, en choisissant correctement son "intensité", permet de réduire le bruit qu'il pourrait y avoir sur l'image, sans trop lisser les détails.


Daniel


----------



## arnlig3550 (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,

Merci pour toutes ces informations enrichissantes !
La qualité me préoccupe car disons que plus c'est net plus c'est agréable à regarder, et la qualité VHS n'étant déjà pas au top, j'aimerais ne rien perdre de plus vous comprenez 



iDanGener a dit:


> Je ne suis pas spécialiste, mais je crois que si la qualité vous préoccupe, il faudrait aussi (surtout?) considérer le type de connexion avec lequel le signal sera importé (composante? S-video ? composite?).



Donc le point de départ ça va être mon magnétoscope. Mais malheureusement en sortie vidéo, je n'ai que le composite et le péritel. C'est le péritel le mieux je crois ?



iDanGener a dit:


> Vous évoquez iMovie? Est-ce pour faire de l'édition un peu fine de vos fichiers ou seulement pour faire des fusions de segments et couper des portions de séquences?



J'ai dis iMovie car je l'ai et je le connais. Sinon oui c'est pour faire des fusions de segments et couper des portions de séquences, rien de plus. S'il y a mieux qu'iMovie pour ça, pourquoi pas du moment que ça reste gratuit.

Merci


----------



## PJG (23 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai utilisé "Director’s-Cut-Scart" pour numériser mes K7, il y a certainement d'autres produits  moins coûteux.
Le tout était piloté par iMovie, ce qui est très pratique pour remonter le film.
On ajoute de la musique, des titres, on supprime des séquences, etc...
Avec ce produit, suivant le Mac, j'ai dû changer de câble deux fois, (adaptateur de Firewire 400 vers 800).
Maintenant que je suis sur un iMac 27" de 2018, il faudrait que je renouvelle mon stock de câbles.


----------



## arnlig3550 (24 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour



PJG a dit:


> j'ai utilisé "Director’s-Cut-Scart" pour numériser mes K7, il y a certainement d'autres produits moins coûteux.



En effet c'est appareil est trop cher pour le si peu que j'en aurais besoin.



iDanGener a dit:


> (l'importation via composante est possible, par exemple - sans le recommander car je ne connais pas cette compagnie REDGO - il y a https://www.amazon.com/USB-Based-Component-S-Video-Grabber-System/dp/B06ZXTPP6F



Vu que je partirais sans doute d'une péritel, pour conserver au maximum la qualité vidéo, il me faudrait donc un adaptateur péritel > YUV de ce type https://www.inmac-wstore.com/generic-adaptateur-audio-video/p2382315.htm suivi d'un type de convertisseur comme cité ci-dessus ?  Est-ce bien ça ? Et pour l'audio comment je fais ?

Merci


----------



## iDanGener (24 Décembre 2018)

arnlig3550 a dit:


> <...> Vu que je partirais sans doute d'une péritel, pour conserver au maximum la qualité vidéo, il me faudrait donc un adaptateur péritel YUV de ce type https://www.inmac-wstore.com/generic-adaptateur-audio-video/p2382315.htm suivi d'un type de convertisseur comme cité ci-dessus ? <...>



Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop c'est quoi le péritel (on n'utilise pas ça en Amérique, probablement que Christophe Colomb n'avait pas ça dans ses bagages) mais avec un signal analogique, chaque adapteur et chaque mètre de cable que vous ajoutez sur la chaine reliant le magnétoscope à la composante qui traduira le signal en numérique réduit la qualité du signal.

Mais si vous y allez avec cette façon, le type de convertisseur cité précédemment possède une couette avec les cables  rouge/bleu/vert pour recevoir le signal vidéo de votre adapteur péritel et l'autre couette possède les cables blanc et rouge pour recevoir le signal de la sortie audio du magnétoscope.

Mais avec cet adapteur supplémentaire, je ne suis vraiment pas certain que le signal sera mieux que celui obtenu en utilisant la sortie composite avec une connexion directe vers le convertisseur.

Daniel


----------



## arnlig3550 (24 Décembre 2018)

iDanGener a dit:


> Je ne sais pas trop c'est quoi le péritel


Le péritel on va dire que c'est l'ancêtre du HDMI. Ca gère la vidéo en RGB (si je ne me trompe pas) et le son dans le même cable.



iDanGener a dit:


> Mais si vous y allez avec cette façon, le type de convertisseur cité précédemment possède une couette avec les cables rouge/bleu/vert pour recevoir le signal vidéo de votre adapteur péritel et l'autre couette possède les cables blanc et rouge pour recevoir le signal de la sortie audio du magnétoscope.


Ok je vois, je dois donc utiliser un cable RCA rouge et blanc en plus pour le son.



iDanGener a dit:


> Mais avec cet adapteur supplémentaire, je ne suis vraiment pas certain que le signal sera mieux que celui obtenu en utilisant la sortie composite avec une connexion directe vers le convertisseur.


En effet bonne question ! Quelqu'un peut-il répondre ?
Ou pour être sûr il me faudrait un convertisseur avec entrée péritel comme le "Director’s-Cut-Scart" que @PJG parlait...


----------



## semlalia (13 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 
je suis en rade avec le convertisseur Roxio Easy VHS to DVD depuis que j'ai installé Mojave, avez vous une solution à me proposer sachant que Roxio n'en a pas ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## SyMich (14 Mars 2019)

Réinstaller une version antérieure de macOS sur un disque dur externe et démarrer sur ce disque quand vous avez besoin d'utiliser une application incompatible avec Mojave (comme cette application de Roxio)


----------



## semlalia (17 Mars 2019)

Bonjour et merci de cette solution proposée mais finalement, je vais envisager tout de même d'acquérir un nouveau convertisseur compatible avec cette nouvelle version Mojave. Peut m'importe la marque. 
Quelqu'un peut il me conseiller ?
Merci


----------



## juliuslechien (8 Avril 2019)

semlalia a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de cette solution proposée mais finalement, je vais envisager tout de même d'acquérir un nouveau convertisseur compatible avec cette nouvelle version Mojave. Peut m'importe la marque.
> Quelqu'un peut il me conseiller ?
> Merci


Bonjour,

As-tu trouvé un convertisseur compatible Mojave ?


----------



## Oliv!er (20 Avril 2019)

Bonjour, 

Si tu as du Thunderbolt 2 sur ton MacBook, tu peux regarder du côté des interfaces de Blackmagic. 
Notamment le petit boîtier Intensity https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/products/intensity

Pour faire de la numérisation en batch, il y a un enregistreur fourni avec le driver et ce dernier est compatible Mojave.


----------



## juliuslechien (20 Avril 2019)

Oliv!er a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu as du Thunderbolt 2 sur ton MacBook, tu peux regarder du côté des interfaces de Blackmagic.
> Notamment le petit boîtier Intensity https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/fr/products/intensity
> ...



Merci pour ce retour.
La solution semble en effet top, après pour numériser quelques vhs de famille, je t’avoue que le tarif est un poil élevé.


----------

